# Популярные произведения pdf и sib



## vev (28 Июн 2014)

Господа,

здесь буду постепенно выкладывать продукты своего изучения Sibeliusa. 

Сам многие произведения долго искал и думаю кому-то может пригодится. Буду давать сразу ссылку на два формата. Если найдете ошибки или посоветуете что-нибудь по оформлению, буду признателен





с аппликатурой под аккордеон (буду признателен, если кто улучшит)


----------



## vev (29 Июн 2014)

*redrik_shukhart*,

Минус для Флик-флака
Еще один для Карусели


----------



## vev (9 Июл 2014)

Посвящение LM - Ковтун pdf


----------



## vev (23 Июл 2014)

____


----------



## 1alex123 (23 Июл 2014)

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Рискну отвeтить, возможно вызвав Ваш гнeв правeдный.
Да, скачал,нeт eщe нe пригодилось.
Я любитeль и учу произвeдeния мeдлeнно.
Сeйчас у мeня другиe вeщи в работe. Доучу их, возьмусь за другиe.
Когда-то очeрeдь дойдeт и до Ваших. 
Думаю,что многиe так поступают, скачивают "про запас".
Иногда возникаeт возможность скачать одноврeмeнно нeсколько вeщeй, но нe каждый начинаeт сразу работать над всeми произвeдeниями.

Для информации. Тожe выставлял здeсь вeщи для скачивания. Надeюсь что кто-то их играeт. Или сыграeт в будущeм.


P.S Вспомнились такиe стихи:

ВИШНЯ

В ясный полдень, на исходе лета,
Шел старик дорогой полевой;
Вырыл вишню молодую где-то
И, довольный, нес ее домой.

Он глядел веселыми глазами
На поля, на дальнюю межу
И подумал: «Дай-ка я на память
У дороги вишню посажу.

Пусть растет большая-пребольшая,
Пусть идет и вширь и в высоту
И, дорогу нашу украшая,
Каждый год купается в цвету.

Путники в тени ее прилягут,
Отдохнут в прохладе, в тишине,
И, отведав сочных, спелых ягод,
Может статься, вспомнят обо мне.

А не вспомнят — экая досада,—
Я об этом вовсе не тужу:
Не хотят — не вспоминай, не надо,—
Все равно я вишню посажу!»

1940
М.В.Исаковский. Стихотворения.
Библиотека поэта. Большая серия. 2-е изд.
Москва, Ленинград: Советский писатель, 1965.


----------



## vev (3 Авг 2014)

Несложная обработка "Цыганской пляски". Обработка Бубенцовой

Цыганская пляска - pdf
Цыганская пляска - sib4


----------



## vev (4 Авг 2014)

Брызги шампанского в обработке Куликова

Брызги шампанского - pdf
Брызги шампанского - sib4


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2014)

А. Хачатурян
Вальс из музыки к драме Лермонтова "Маскарад"

Вальс "Маскарад" - pdf
Вальс "Маскарад" - sib4






Тико-тико, Абрэу

Тико-тико - pdf
Тико-тико - sib


----------



## vev (13 Авг 2014)

М. Блантер - "Черноглазая казачка" в обработке Н.Скляренко


----------



## vev (14 Авг 2014)

Свиридов - Вальс из иллюстраций к драме Пушкина "Метель"

Вальс - pdf


----------



## vev (30 Авг 2014)

Melancolie - Louis Ferrari


----------



## vev (22 Сен 2014)

Из-за ошибок перезалил Посвящение LM Ковтуна. Смотрите на предыдущей странице. Sorry. И на старуху бывает проруха


----------



## vev (1 Окт 2014)

Под небом Парижа - Жиро, обработка Лушникова

Под небом Парижа - pdf


----------



## vev (2 Окт 2014)

Чардаш - Монти 

Чардаш - Монти - pdf


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2014)

Coeur vagabond - Joseph Colombo

pdf
sib4


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2014)

Richard Galliano - La Valse a Margaux (Вальс Марго)

pdf


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2014)

Родригес - Кумпарсита


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2014)

Por una Cabeza Carlos Gardel

pdf
sib

Исправлены файлы: в 7-м такте фа-дубль#

Чтобы не было сомнений в том, что это за произведение, привожу ссылки на видео:


----------



## ivankarpovich (19 Ноя 2014)

Добавлю ещё ноты для ансамбля(скрипка,акк-он, фор-но) этой пьесы:


----------



## sedovmika (20 Ноя 2014)

vev (19.11.2014, 12:46) писал:


> "Por una Cabeza" Carlos Gardel
> 
> pdf
> sib
> ...


Так себе пьеска, ни чем... Не вызывает никаких эмоций.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Ноя 2014)

vev (07.10.2014, 12:36) писал:


> Coeur vagabond - Joseph Colombo
> 
> pdf
> sib4


Тоже не понравилась. Второй раз слушать не тянет...


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2014)

sedovmika (20.11.2014, 12:10) писал:


> Тоже не понравилась. Второй раз слушать не тянет...


На вкус и цвет фломастеры разные 

Я ж свой вкус не навязываю. Мне французская эстрада 30-50х очень нравится. Здесь я публикую ноты того, что переверстывал по тем или иным причинам в Сибелиусе, а делать это имеет смысл только с теми произведениями, которые доставляют удовольствие.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Ноя 2014)

vev (20.11.2014, 12:20) писал:


> sedovmika (20.11.2014, 12:10) писал:
> 
> 
> > Тоже не понравилась. Второй раз слушать не тянет...
> ...


И правда что...


----------



## sedovmika (20 Ноя 2014)

vev (20.11.2014, 12:20) писал:


> sedovmika (20.11.2014, 12:10) писал:
> 
> 
> > Тоже не понравилась. Второй раз слушать не тянет...
> ...


За Вашу работу спасибо, где мне, допустим, такое суметь сделать? Скачал почти все, что тут представлено. В основном самостоятельно разучиваю что-нибудь интересненькое, и тут помощь в виде Сибелиуса и нот высокого качества (полиграфического), очень и очень помогает. Просто мне стало интересно, разучивает кто-либо не понравившееся мне произведения, ведь столько труда вложить ради чего? Понимаю что профессионалы разучивают намного быстрее, но все-равно это труд.


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2014)

sedovmika (20.11.2014, 12:40) писал:


> vev (20.11.2014, 12:20) писал:
> 
> 
> > sedovmika (20.11.2014, 12:10) писал:
> ...


Михаил,

спасибо за лестный отзыв 
По поводу Сибелиуса: он абсолютно по-зубам любому, мало-мальски знакомому с компом. У меня на его освоение ушло всего несколько дней. Я имею ввиду только те функции, которые нужны мне. 
Большой плюс Сибелиуса еще и в том (особенно для нас, непрофессионалов), что есть возможность прослушать то, как это должно звучать. Чего греха таить, бывает играем совсем не тот ритмический рисунок, который описан нотами.
А окончательно полегчало мне, когда освоился с распознаванием сканированных файлов. Получающийся на выходе opt файл закачивается с Сибелиус и редактируется. Это избавляет от нудного набора. Хотя и "нудность" можно уменьшить с использованием midi клавиатуры. Я подключаю цифровое пианино Yamaha к ноутбуку и могу быстро ввести произведение.

Из плюсов:
- можно сформатировать ноты именно так, как Вам угодно. Ну не удобно, когда всего один стан вылезает на второй лист.
- аппликатура вносится быстро и удобно.
- при желании, создаем копии и меняем аппликатуру, сносим/добавляем вторую партию в дуэте. 

Будут интерес - спрашивайте. Постараюсь помочь.

С уважением
Евгений


----------



## vev (20 Ноя 2014)

Юрий Пешков "Ностальгия"

публикую, пока не до конца доделанную "Ностальгию" для дуэта. Она полностью набрана, но не вычитана. Глаза устают и не вижу/слышу опечаток, если они и есть. Если кто поможет дооформить и вычитать - буду только благодарен. Дуэт превращается в Сибелиусе в соло легким движением руки.


----------



## Y.P. (21 Ноя 2014)

vev (20.11.2014, 12:20) писал:


> На вкус и цвет фломастеры разные


Спасибо, *VEV*! Вкусы действительно у всех разные.. .. А мне, например, понравилось.
Так что продолжайте, пожалуйста, выкладывать подобные произведения и каждый выберет себе
по вкусу.


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2014)

Мотен - "Ветерок" или, если кому больше нравится, Араз - "Вальс-мюзет", ну или Арафаилов - "Красные гвоздики"


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2014)

Всех с наступающим Новым годом!

Для себя, подготовил все, что ранее размещал в этой ветке в максимально удобной для игры форме, чтобы при двухсторонней печати произведение умещалось на разворот в книжке (если это было возможно). Походу исправил, встретившиеся, ошибки. Качайте, если кому интересно.


----------



## sedovmika (30 Дек 2014)

Спасибо, отличный Новогодний подарок!


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2014)

sedovmika (30.12.2014, 21:01) писал:


> Спасибо, отличный Новогодний подарок!


Михаил, спасибо! Играйте на здоровье. Всегда рад помочь!
Удачи в Новом 2015 году и, чтобы музыка и баян доставляли не меньше удовольствия, чем в 2014-м!


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (30.12.2014, 21:01) писал:


> Спасибо, отличный Новогодний подарок!


Уважаемый,Евгений!! В Новый год принято обмениваться подарками,а у Вы еще в добавок и Виновник Нового года (по старому стилю) - примите поздравления с Днем Рождения! Здоровья и плодотворного творчества во благо поклоников данного жанра, хотелось-бы,чтобы вальсок понравился не только Вам,но и Вашим единомышленникам! С уважением - Игорь.P.S - midi не загружаеться,если есть необходимость? - отправлю по почте в рабоч.порядке.


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Янв 2015)

Не проигрывает плеер (+)MP3,повторил,хотя скачаный проигрываеться нормально,для опробирования еще одно произведение.


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2015)

*Kosthenko*, 

Игорь!

Спасибо большое за поздравления и за подарок!

Вас и всех форумчан со Старым Новым годом! Всех благ!

С уважением
Евгений


----------



## vev (3 Фев 2015)

____


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Фев 2015)

vev (03.02.2015, 18:12) писал:


----------



## vev (15 Фев 2015)

Друзья, 

никак не доходят руки доделать "Парижский вальс" Юрия Пешкова. Ноты набраны в 7-м Сибе и в той или иной степени вычитаны. Нет кое где штрихов, лиг. Если кому-нибудь будет не в лом подмогнуть и доделать совместно со мной - буду очень признателен (думаю, не я один). 

Если есть аппликатурка для аккордеона у кого, был бы весьма за нее признателен


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Фев 2015)

vev (15.02.2015, 23:08) писал:


> Друзья,
> 
> никак не доходят руки доделать "Парижский вальс" Юрия Пешкова. Ноты набраны в 7-м Сибе и в той или иной степени вычитаны. Нет кое где штрихов, лиг. Если кому-нибудь будет не в лом подмогнуть и доделать совместно со мной - буду очень признателен (думаю, не я один).
> 
> Если есть аппликатурка для аккордеона у кого, был бы весьма за нее признателен


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2015)

____


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2015)

____


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Фев 2015)

vev (03.02.2015, 18:12) писал:


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2015)

Владимир Ушаков - СВС (SVS)


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Апр 2015)

Kosthenko () писал:vev (03.02.2015, 18:12) писал:


*Kosthenko*
Игорь, вот еще и дуэт нашелся. Либертанг много не бывает Пусть каждый в меру своего уровня, способностей и предпочтений выбирает сам
Евгений,вот первое произведение(Libertango) болгарский вариант от замечательных комозиторов и аранжировщиков Gerson Antunes,Eugenia Marini.Второе - итальянский вариант этого-же танго - попури,во 2-ой части,в заключении имеет место привязка к фрагменту мелодии (Очи черные).Звучит хорошо,на мой вгляд,данные вариации просты в освоении их можно легко привязать и к отдельно исполняемому вальсу или романсу (Очи черные),если подойти творчески.Желаю успехов :                              А вот встретилась  и   партитурка( Либертанго)Аранжировка Л.Холма,просто хочу произвести дополнение к  данной теме.С признательностью  - Kosthenko


----------



## vev (15 Апр 2015)

Kosthenko писал:Игорь! Спасибо! Посмотрю. 

по поводу продолжения данной темы нахожусь в серьезных размышлениях: скачиваний вагон. Благодарностей - ноль. Делаю вывод - не нужно это никому.Ну, если не нужно то на кой черт мне ломаться?... Набрал для себя - вот и славно...


----------



## MAN (15 Апр 2015)

vev (15.04.2015, 02:33) писал:


> по поводу продолжения данной темы нахожусь в серьезных размышлениях: скачиваний вагон. Благодарностей - ноль. Делаю вывод - не нужно это никому.


 Абсолютно неверный вывод, хотя и вполне понятный, конечно. Заключить, что набранные Вами ноты никому не нужны, можно было бы в том случае, если бы их не скачивали, а раз скачиваний, как Вы сами говорите, вагон, значит они людям нужны. Дело же просто в том, Евгений, что Вы непременно желаете получить воздание за то, что делитесь плодами своих трудов, плату в форме благодарственных слов. Это плохо и в самом деле сводит на нет всякую пользу от Вашего доброго дела, но не для тех, кто воспользуется выложенными Вами нотами, а ДЛЯ ВАС ЛИЧНО! Ведь добро надо делать, не ожидая получить за него благодарность, только в этом случае оно будет в полном смысле бескорыстным и будет полезно ВАМ, иначе "ломаться" действительно бессмысленно.  ДЛЯ ВАС!

P.S. Я надеюсь, что сказанное мной не будет истолковано как оправдание человеческой неблагодарности. Схватить подарок и убежать даже не сказав спасибо дарителю - это такая вопиющая неучтивость, что более точного слова мне здесь употребить единственно не позволяет воспитание.
P.P.S. Ой, заболтался я совсем и чуть не забыл сказать главное : Евгений, спасибо Вам огромное за ноты, над коими Вы славно потрудились, придавая им превосходное графическое качество, и которыми делитесь со всеми нами!


----------



## vev (15 Апр 2015)

MAN писал:


> vev (15.04.2015, 02:33) писал:по поводу продолжения данной темы нахожусь в серьезных размышлениях: скачиваний вагон. Благодарностей - ноль. Делаю вывод - не нужно это никому. Абсолютно неверный вывод, хотя и вполне понятный, конечно. Заключить, что набранные Вами ноты никому не нужны, можно было бы в том случае, если бы их не скачивали, а раз скачиваний, как Вы сами говорите, вагон, значит они людям нужны. Дело же просто в том, Евгений, что Вы непременно желаете получить воздание за то, что делитесь плодами своих трудов, плату в форме благодарственных слов. Это плохо и в самом деле сводит на нет всякую пользу от Вашего доброго дела, но не для тех, кто воспользуется выложенными Вами нотами, а ДЛЯ ВАС ЛИЧНО! Ведь добро надо делать, не ожидая получить за него благодарность, только в этом случае оно будет в полном смысле бескорыстным и будет полезно ВАМ, иначе "ломаться" действительно бессмысленно.
> P.S. Я надеюсь, что сказанное мной не будет истолковано как оправдание человеческой неблагодарности. Схватить подарок и убежать даже не сказав спасибо дарителю - это такая вопиющая неучтивость, что более точного слова мне здесь употребить единственно не позволяет воспитание.P.P.S. Ой, заболтался я совсем и чуть не забыл сказать главное : Евгений, спасибо Вам огромное за ноты, над коими Вы славно потрудились, придавая им превосходное графическое качество, и которыми делитесь со всеми нами!


Александр,
спасибо за доброе слово. Мне нужна не столько благодарность, сколько некая обратная связь. А так возникает в моей несовершенной голове недопонимание: качать качают, а реакция - ноль. Может с нотами что не так...


----------



## MAN (15 Апр 2015)

vev (15.04.2015, 10:32) писал:


> Мне нужна не столько благодарность, сколько некая обратная связь. А так возникает в моей несовершенной голове недопонимание: качать качают, а реакция - ноль. Может с нотами что не так...


 Скорее наоборот - с нотами всё в порядке. Вот анекдот в тему:_
__Один мужик 40 лет молчал и его считали немым.__
__А тут ест борщ, и вдруг произносит:__
__- Недосолено!__
__Все изумились, спрашивают:__
__- Мы ведь думали, что ты немой. Что ж ты 40 лет молчал-то?__
__- Дак всё нормально было._


----------



## vev (23 Июн 2015)

Давно ничего не выкладывал. Вернемся к нашим баранам 

Руки дошли наконец до одного из наиболее спорных произведений: "Вальс-мюзет" Араза/"Ветерок" Мотена/ "Красные гвоздиик" Арафаилова. Суть не в названии, а в самом замечательном произведении. Здесь уже есть ноты, которые я выкладывал раньше. В них есть достаточное количество ошибок, которые были вычищены, когда сам стал разбирать произведение. Есть еще некоторые отличия. Некоторые пассажи записаны что называется "со слов" Сервера Абкеримова, чье замечательное исполнение этого вальса мне очень нравится.


----------



## vev (23 Июн 2015)

Продолжая тему, хотел бы предложить баянно-аккордеонной общественности замечательное произведение моего любимого автора Юрия Пешкова "Ноктюрн". Редакция наиболее близка к варианту, который играет Сервер Абкеримов


----------



## vev (23 Июн 2015)

Ну и на закуску сегодня опять же Юрий Пешков - "Карнавал"


----------



## burdusha (23 Июн 2015)

Спасибо большое за Карнавал!


----------



## vev (23 Июн 2015)

burdusha писал:


> Спасибо большое за Карнавал!


Играйте на здоровье 
А остальное не понравилось?


----------



## burdusha (24 Июн 2015)

Просто давно ищу Карнавал, очень Вам благодарен.


----------



## vev (26 Июн 2015)

Может кому приглянется "Осенняя ностальгия" Андре Астье и Жан Лайпейе

Sorry, нашел кое какие недочеты. Перезалил


----------



## vev (17 Июл 2015)

Нус, продолжим


----------



## vev (19 Июл 2015)

Евгений Дербенко - "Хоральная прелюдия"


----------



## luks-88 (29 Июл 2015)

vev писал:


> Дорогие и уважаемые музыканты!
> Вы просто не можете себе представить какое сокровище Вы дарите выставляя здесь свои работы и находки для нас ищущих ноты минусы плюсы и многое ещё! Да часто мы не говорим спасибо скачивая и глотая выставленный Вами материал как последний раз думая что вот вот всё исчезнет. Примите пожалуйста наши извинения! Лично я очень тронут такими неоценимыми поступками! Но на самом деле Вы получаете очень мощный поток чистой энергии благодарности от людей пользующихся Вашими трудами. Вам наверное смешно, но я так взволнован что стал перед Вами на колени! Спасибо! Спаси Вас бог!!Видео


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Июл 2015)

vev (]Под небом Парижа - Жиро, обработка Лушникова

Под небом Парижа - sib4Евгений,позвольте Вам и коллегам форума показать и предложить,в дополнение темы, встретившуюся в инете,совместную аранжировку произведения (Под небом Парижа)  -  замечательных,популярных  и конечно всем известных композиторов Claude Thomain.Рукопись удалось  сжать до  приемлемого веса.С признательностью  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## MAN (29 Июл 2015)

Kosthenko (29.07.2015, 05:12) писал:


> *vev*, позвольте Вам и коллегам форума показать и предложить в дополнение темы встретившуюся в инете совместную аранжировку произведения (Под небом Парижа) замечательных, популярных и конечно всем известных композиторов...


Игорь, огромное спасибо за ноты, только по-моему правильнее было бы это произведение посчитать за попурри на темы нескольких известных парижских вальсов. А нельзя ли как-либо заполучить эти сканы в исходном несжатом виде?


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2015)

*MAN*, Александр, если трошки подождете, то могу ее привести в Сибе в полиграфический вид. Работы там немного


----------



## MAN (29 Июл 2015)

vev (29.07.2015, 12:28) писал:


> MAN, Александр, если трошки подождете, то могу ее привести в Сибе в полиграфический вид. Работы там немного


 Что за вопрос, Евгений? Разумеется буду ждать сколько потребуется, а если Вы её оформите в нотаторе, это наверняка очень обрадует не только меня.


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Июл 2015)

MAN () писал:Kosthenko (29.07.2015, 05:12) писал:*vev*, позвольте Вам и коллегам форума показать и предложить в дополнение темы встретившуюся в инете совместную аранжировку произведения (Под небом Парижа) замечательных, популярных и конечно всем известных композиторов... Игорь, огромное спасибо за ноты, только по-моему правильнее было бы это произведение посчитать за попурри на темы нескольких известных парижских вальсов. А нельзя ли как-либо заполучить эти сканы в исходном несжатом виде?Пожалуйста,Александр!Как-бы для истории.Пусть Евгений сам примет решение по всем формальностям при переводе названия и набору произведения,он уже не первый раз радует народ своим полезным и безвозмездным трудом!!Один отзыв Виктора Кляссен( Германия) - без коментариев.С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2015)

*luks-88*,

Виктор, спасибо большое за Ваши теплые слова! 

Более, чем редкий пост... Не ожидал... Обычно соотношение скачиваний и благодарностей отличается на пару порядков... И не в пользу благодарностей... Конечно хотелось бы питаться не только "чистой энергией", но за неимением гербовой будем писать на чем попало


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2015)

*MAN*,
Александр, замучился вычитывать... Если поможете хотя бы правую руку вычитать, то буду премного благодарен


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Авг 2015)

Евгений!Благодарствую  за рутинный труд  и проделанную работу в целом  -   от имени всех заинтересованных и низкий поклон от меня.Всегда с поддержкой и уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2015)

*Kosthenko*,
Игорь, спасибо! Хотя работы там еще...


----------



## vev (24 Авг 2015)

Собрал тут из разных источников первую часть "Зимы", фа-минорного концерта Вивальди.

Один вариант - под выборку, второй на основе переложения Романько и выборка и готовый. Может кому сгодится. Если что поправить надо - пишите. Поправлю


----------



## sedovmika (5 Сен 2015)

Не могу воздержаться от слов благодарности людям, которые публикуют ноты в этом разделе. Для меня стало приятным сюрпризом аппликатура (Чардаш, Фейерверк и др.). Я понял что она направлена не только на удобство игры но и на выразительность игры (играя по собственному наитию, получал кашу, тут же перемещения пальцев так организовано, что способствует лучшему  ритмическому делению музыки). Я уже несколько раз ставил "спасибо" всем, но еще раз хочется по человечески поблагодарить их еще раз! 
К сожалению нет аппликатуры для трехрядного баяна "Флик-Фляк", может быть со временем кто-нибудь сможет ее сделать?


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

*sedovmika*,

Михаил, спасибо за лестные оценки. Правда я плохо представляю, как именно мои аппликатуры могут помочь Вам в игре на баяне. Я то все-таки пишу их для аккордеона. 
Флик-Фляк я не стал даже с аккордеонной заморачиватья: она играется легко и разумно. Про баян не скажу


----------



## vev (9 Сен 2015)

Друзья!

Собрал тут в очередной раз то, что накопилось из моего репертуара, то, что набирал в Сибе. Как обычно, все оптимизировал для двусторонней печати, чтобы произведение попадало на полный разворот, либо помещалось на нескольких разворотах. Там где есть аппликатура, она моя и для аккордеона.

По-моему, ничего нового, кроме того, что уже размещал, сюда не попало. Хотите - качайте, не хотите - не качайте 

В общем, удачной игры!



P.S. ну и конечно же все это есть в формате Сибелиуса и если есть какие-либо замечания/пожелания/исправления - милости просим. Всегда готов прислушаться к советам/критике и внести изменения


----------



## Kosthenko (9 Сен 2015)

Цитата:


> *vev* писал:Друзья!
> 
> Собрал тут в очередной раз то, что накопилось из моего репертуара, то, что набирал в Сибе. Как обычно, все оптимизировал для двусторонней печати, чтобы произведение попадало на полный разворот, либо помещалось на нескольких разворотах. Там где есть аппликатура, она моя и для аккордеона.
> 
> По-моему, ничего нового, кроме того, что уже размещал, сюда не попало. Хотите - качайте, не хотите - не качайте


В общем, удачной игры!

Евгений,похвально! Репертуар актуален для многих, выполненная  работа  -  впечатляет.Постараюсь быть благодарным в паралельных темах.Обращаюсь к 11 952 пользователям форума: Уважаемые коллеги, выложите пожалуйста одно свое любимое произведение из своего домаш.нот.архива в уже открытых темах  наших разделов и по темам наш форум был-бы содержательнее, обьемнее,богаче и самое главное интереснее было-бы всем,в разы возросла-бы активность.Подумайте над моим предложением,ну чем мы хуже, к примеру - английских,итальянских или французских сайтов.Там где присутствует любовь,там всегда  мир  и согласие.С уважением  - Kosthenко.P.S. И по части своего  предложения снимаю шляпу  перед всем народом!Шляпа довольно обьемна - влезет все под чистую!Давайте повторим французское чудо, главного Европейского сайта,тогда и  дело будет в шляпе.


----------



## sedovmika (9 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> Там где есть аппликатура, она моя и для аккордеона.


Я попробовал Вашу аппликатуру, использовал её для баяна (Чардаш, Фейерверк), и она мне, странное дело, подошла... Там часто используется в игре 1 палец, очень хорошая тренировка.


----------



## vev (3 Окт 2015)

Ну и здесь, у себя в уголке продублирую...

"Domino" - Louis Ferrari а обработке Morisi and Ruffolo. Очень интересная обработка


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2015)

Из репертуара Эдит Пиаф - La Foule.

без наворотов, но очень приятная. Сам искал, может еще кому пригодиться


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Окт 2015)

vev/ писал:


> vev написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Из репертуара Эдит Пиаф - La Foule.
> ...


La Foule  -   прекрасный вальс!Хочу выразить свою благодарность за качественный нотный материал,выложенный Вами,Eвгений! Здоровья и творческих успехов.Отличный вариант.У нас на форуме и не только, этим произведением интересовались многие,встречавшийся материал был слабоват и проблематичен  по качеству.Я тоже  одновременно и паралелельно  с Вами ,Евгений,занимался этим вопросом и хочу  просто дополнить  тему.По этой ссылке ((  https://youtu.be/vyp1CmvjJYY )) имееться видеоурок(Lesson) вальса La Foule  для начинающих,правда в другой тональности.Модератор  с  франц.ресурса поделился нотками этого замечательного произведения.Есть еще видео,ссылка  ((  https://youtu.be/CQZ_4KqSMF0  )),   где моя любимая  Карене Невиль ,будучи еще ребенком исполняет его.А вот  по ссылкe  Oroz Zoltan(Trio), ((  https://youtu.be/AWciuM_ylUc  ))   -  без коментариев.Буду рад и признателен,если мой материал будет полезен в Вашей теме,Евгений ,еще кому-то.С уважением  -  Кosthenko/


----------



## vev (12 Окт 2015)

*Kosthenko*,
Игорь, еще раз спасибо за лестные оценки моего скромного вклада 
Мне не сложно, а народу может быть полезно...


----------



## VikVlDem (12 Окт 2015)

Kosthenko (12.10.2015, 09:58) писал:


> ]La Foule - прекрасный вальс!Хочу выразить свою благодарность за качественный нотный материал,выложенный Вами,Eвгений! Здоровья и творческих успехов.Отличный вариант.У нас на форуме и не только, этим произведением интересовались многие,встречавшийся материал был слабоват и проблематичен по качеству.


 Евгений и Игорь, спасибо за выложенный материал. А я хочу просто для полноты картины выложить этот Вальс-мюзетт ещё и в том виде, как он напечатан в Школе для ак-на Р.Бажилина. Автор указан как Л.О.Анцати - ?


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2015)

Richard Galliano - Aria


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2015)

Ross - Fernandes
концертное танго


----------



## serpodub (6 Ноя 2015)

Ю. Гаврилов "Метелица" из сборника без ошибок.


----------



## domenico (13 Дек 2015)

Подскажите пожалуйста, нет ли у вас нот Либертанго в обработке И.Завадского?


----------



## vater (14 Дек 2015)

Не уверен, что это обработка Завадского, но в своем видеоролике с танцующими парами, выходящими из складок меха, Завадский, кажется, исполняет этот вариант.


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Дек 2015)

vater писал:


> Не уверен, что это обработка Завадского, но в своем видеоролике с танцующими парами, выходящими из складок меха, Завадский, кажется, исполняет этот вариант.
> Средняя часть на сколько помню не та.


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Дек 2015)

VikVlDem/ писал:


> Kosthenko (12.10.2015, 09:58) писал:]La Foule - прекрасный вальс!Хочу выразить свою благодарность за качественный нотный материал,выложенный Вами,Eвгений! Здоровья и творческих успехов.Отличный вариант.У нас на форуме и не только, этим произведением интересовались многие,встречавшийся материал был слабоват и проблематичен по качеству. Евгений и Игорь, спасибо за выложенный материал. А я хочу просто для полноты картины выложить этот Вальс-мюзетт ещё и в том виде, как он напечатан в Школе для ак-на Р.Бажилина. Автор указан как Л.О.Анцати - ?
> 
> На днях делал ученику минус.Динамику и темп подредактировать не проблема.Минус к нотам по Бажилину.


----------



## vev (30 Дек 2015)

"Колдунья" - Джо Приват, Морис Виттнэ


----------



## vev (2 Янв 2016)

Не особенно надеюсь, что кто-либо будет играть, но уж коль все равно сделал, то опубликую...

Исаак Дунаевский - "Увертюра" из кинофильма "Дети капитана Гранта"


----------



## Alexgal (3 Янв 2016)

В 70-х в музучилище она была в репертуаре моего сокурсника.
Ностальжи...


----------



## vev (3 Янв 2016)

Alexgal писал:


> В 70-х в музучилище она была в репертуаре моего сокурсника.
> Ностальжи...


Да, в 70-х она звучала намного чаще... Замечательное произведение! Давно облизывался, так хотелось сыграть, но любительский уровень не позволял. Наконец настал момент, когда ноты перестали быть такими страшными . Бьюсь с начала года...  Вот уже 3-й день... Завидую белой завистью людям, которые могут сыграть такое с листа


----------



## vev (16 Авг 2016)

Молодежный вальс - Дмитриев


----------



## Kosthenko (16 Авг 2016)

В ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ ТЕМЫ: ПОПУЛЯРНЫЕ ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ  pdf и sib( MОЛОДЕЖ.ВАЛЬС В.ДМИТРИЕВА).                                                                      Пожалуйста,у меня  нашелся вот такой минусок(mp3) такого замечательного вальса.С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## bobkova77 (5 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Всех с наступающим Новым годом!
> 
> Для себя, подготовил все, что ранее размещал в этой ветке в максимально удобной для игры форме, чтобы при двухсторонней печати произведение умещалось на разворот в книжке (если это было возможно). Походу исправил, встретившиеся, ошибки. Качайте, если кому интересно.


Спасибо за ваш труд!!!


----------



## vev (22 Май 2020)

Юрий Пешков - "Посвящение"


----------



## Alexei (9 Ноя 2020)

vev написал(а):


> "Колдунья" - Джо Приват, Морис Виттнэ


vev, у меня создалось впечатление, что в Вашем наборе "Колдунья" есть ошибка в 106 такте в подголосках.
Гораздо лучше звучит "до-ре-до-ре", а не "до-ми-до-ми".
Неужели никто не обратил внимание с 30 декабря 2015 года?
Удалось найти отсканированную версию, что подтверждает моё подозрение:





Колдунья.pdf







vk.com





Там уже заметил, что у это вальса всё-таки есть конец. В вашей версии отсутствует двойная тактовая черта после после 41-го такта и слово "конец".


----------



## vev (9 Ноя 2020)

Alexei, 

Ну, у меня не было столь замечательного нотного материала тогда, поэтому и набирал. Ошибки... Конечно же возможны и именно поэтому всех просил указывать на них. За пять лет, видать никто не заметил, а значит никому не были нужны нотки... Бывает...


----------

